# Colour Carrier



## AlbumeD

Salve, sto traducendo una lista di ingredienti e mi sono bloccato su "colour carrier". Ho cercato ovunque ma non ho trovato niente al riguardo, di solito è associato all'additivo alimentare E555 (Silicato d'alluminio e potassio) che di solito viene utilizzato come antiagglomerante. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
La dicitura deve andare su alcune etichette.

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Lorena1970

Ciao, benvenut@
...Ma di cosa stiamo parlando??? Quale è il contesto e quale il quadro di riferimento?


----------



## AlbumeD

Ciao, e grazie innanzitutto per il benvenuto.
Stiamo parlando di una lista ingredienti: la riporto qui sia in lingua originale sia parzialmente tradotta per rendere l'idea:



> Ingredients: Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose - E464, Humectant - E1520, Colour Carrier - E555, Colours (E171, E102, E129, E110, E133)
> E102, E110 and E129 may have an adverse effect on activity and attention in children





> Ingredienti: Idrossipropilmetilcellulosa - E464, Umettante - E1520, Colour Carrier - E555, Coloranti (E171, E102, E129, E110, E133)
> E102, E110 e E129 possono influire negativamente sull’attività e sull’attenzione dei bambini.


----------



## Lorena1970

*carrier* |ˈkarēər|
noun
4 a substance used to support or convey another substance such as a pigment, catalyst, or radioactive material.
 Biochemistry a molecule that transfers a specified molecule or ion within the body, esp. across a cell membrane. (OED)

Si potrà dire "_vettore del colore_" col senso di cui sopra...?Non lo so, ci vorrebbe un chimico.


----------



## ohbice

Boh, forse direi base (col significato di base per i coloranti). Pura speculazione, però. Attendi anche altri pareri.
Ciao.


----------



## maxbat2002

Supporto per coloranti: "Dell'additivo E 555 si autorizza l'utilizzo come supporto per determinati coloranti."


----------



## Lorena1970

maxbat2002 said:


> Supporto per coloranti: "*Dell'additivo E 555* si autorizza l'utilizzo come supporto per determinati coloranti."



Non sarà invece proprio "_additivo_" il termine giusto...?


----------



## ohbice

Direi di no, Lorena. Negli elenchi degli ingredienti stampati sulle etichette degli alimenti non c'è scritto additivo x, additivo y, additivo z, bensì sono specificate le funzioni dell'additivo: addensante x, colorante y, antiossidante z.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Qui l'additivo alimentare "E1520" è chiamato "glicole propilenico (umettante)"


----------



## Lorena1970

AlbumeD said:


> Stiamo parlando di una lista ingredienti



Ingredienti di cosa? Si parla di alimenti o di altro?


----------



## ohbice

Non ho capito bene cosa c'entri l'E 1520... comunque, nel link che ha postato Anja, tra i vari emulsionanti, correttori di acidità eccetera eccetera vedo anche _supporto_... direi che è il maggiore indiziato per tradurre_ colour carrier._


----------



## Lorena1970

oh said:


> _supporto_... direi che è il maggiore indiziato per tradurre_ colour carrier._


Penso anche io, ma non ho trovato riferimenti certi, per questo ho chiesto maggiori info sul contesto.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, Bice  

Mi scuso, ma temo di avere riportato il riferimento sbagliato dall'elenco originale: dato che nell'elenco postato da Albume ogni "additivo" è indicato con la propria sigla (... - E464, Humectant - E1520, Colour Carrier - E555 ...) ... ritengo basti verificare la sigla degli additivi per capire di cosa si tratta:

E555: E555 Silicato d'alluminio e potassio (*antiagglomerante*) ...


----------



## merse0

Albume, lo hai scritto tu stesso: antiagglomerante, un additivo che evita che si formino piccoli glomeruli di colorante. (servirebbe quando si fanno i budini...).

Ingredienti: Idrossipropilmetilcellulosa - E464, Umettante - E1520, *Antiagglomerante *- E555, Coloranti (E171, E102, E129, E110, E133)
E102, E110 e E129 possono influire negativamente sull’attività e sull’attenzione dei bambini.


----------



## ohbice

Se partiamo dalle sigle sono d'accordo, quelle della serie 500 sono quasi tutte corrispondenti ad antiagglomeranti... ma Albume parte dall'inglese _colour carrier_, e siccome suppongo (non so se correttamente) che l'additivo E555 abbia proprietà diverse e sia usato con funzioni diverse, allora scinderei E555 da antiagglomerante e tradurrei l'inglese _colour carrier _con _supporto_. Come dice (per me) giustamente maxbat fin dal post 6.


----------



## merse0

DA FOOD-INFO-NET
_E555_ : Potassium aluminium silicate. Origin: Produced from several natural minerals. Function & Characteristics: Used as anti-caking agent.

Anti-caking è esattamente un "antiagglomerante" dato che evita il compattarsi e la creazione dei glomeruli di cui al mio post precedente.


----------



## Lorena1970

oh said:


> e tradurrei l'inglese _colour carrier _con _supporto_. Come dice (per me) giustamente maxbat fin dal post 6.



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## ohbice

merse0 said:


> Anti-caking è esattamente un "antiagglomerante" dato che evita il compattarsi e la creazione dei glomeruli di cui al mio post precedente.



Ciao Merse, lo ridico ancora una volta e poi smetto, non voglio annoiare nessuno. Il problema di Albume mi sembra essere questo: come si traduce in italiano l'inglese _*colour carrier*_? 
In nessun modo mi è parso di leggere nel post iniziale qualcosa di simile a: _come si traduce in italiano l'inglese *Anti-caking*?_* 
*Ciao


----------



## Lorena1970

oh said:


> come si traduce in italiano l'inglese _*colour carrier*_?



Esatto: questa è la domanda e credo anche io (come ho già detto) che "*supporto*" sia la traduzione (senza divagare su antiagglomeranti, albumi, silicati e quanto altro di specifico si possa trovare)


----------



## AlbumeD

merse0 said:


> DA FOOD-INFO-NET
> _E555_ : Potassium aluminium silicate. Origin: Produced from several natural minerals. Function & Characteristics: Used as anti-caking agent.
> 
> Anti-caking è esattamente un "antiagglomerante" dato che evita il compattarsi e la creazione dei glomeruli di cui al mio post precedente.



Scusatemi se rispondo solo ora:
La lista ingredienti è di "stelle argentate" per decorare dolci...

Ho dovuto tradurre molte liste ingredienti (tutte rilasciate dalla stessa cassa produttrice) e in alcune di queste c'era "anti-caking agents" che ho tradotto "antiagglomeranti", perciò mi pare strano che "Colour Carrier" significhi la stessa cosa...
Cercherò maggiori informazioni su "Supporto"!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Infatti, Merse, condivido il tuo parere: "colour carrier" non sembra essere un termine molto usato  ... ho trovato "colour retention agents" utilizzati per mantenere il colore originale di un alimento, ma nessun "colour carrier" come additivo alimentare. 
Forse Albume può dirci se il documento che traduce è stato scritto originariamente da madrelingua o se, al contrario, si tratta già di un testo tradotto


----------



## merse0

Ci fidiamo di Wiki?  

Additivi alimentari - Wikipedia it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Additivi_alimentari
_E555 _Silicato d'alluminio e potassio (antiagglomerante); E556 Silicato d'alluminio e calcio ( antiagglomerante)


----------



## Lorena1970

_The delocalized electrons along a chain of alternating double and single  bonds are primarily responsible for the absorption of light and thus  the colour. Therefore, the corresponding part of a dye molecule is  called the chromophore, "colour carrier", or chromogene, "source of  colour"_.(QUI)

Se ne deduce che: cromophore="colour carrier", ovvero tendo a confermare "supporto del colore"

Ho la sensazione che si stia parlando più specificamente di coloranti alimentari..........Ma posso sbagliare.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Albume 

Pare proprio che "colour carrier" non esista e non c'è dubbio che l'additivo E555 (che accompagna, nel tuo elenco, la dicitura "colour carrier") sia un antiagglomerante.  
Non puoi chiedere lumi ... alla fonte?


----------



## AlbumeD

Lorena1970 said:


> _The delocalized electrons along a chain of alternating double and single  bonds are primarily responsible for the absorption of light and thus  the colour. Therefore, the corresponding part of a dye molecule is  called the chromophore, "colour carrier", or chromogene, "source of  colour"_.(QUI)
> 
> Se ne deduce che: cromophore="colour carrier", ovvero tendo a confermare "supporto del colore"
> 
> Ho la sensazione che si stia parlando più specificamente di coloranti alimentari..........Ma posso sbagliare.



Esatto, stiamo parlando di additivi alimenteri.



Anja.Ann said:


> Infatti, Merse, condivido il tuo parere: "colour carrier" non sembra essere un termine molto usato  ... ho trovato "colour retention agents" utilizzati per mantenere il colore originale di un alimento, ma nessun "colour carrier" come additivo alimentare.
> Forse Albume può dirci se il documento che traduce è stato scritto originariamente da madrelingua o se, al contrario, si tratta già di un testo tradotto



Il documento originale è stato redatto da una ditta americana.



Anja.Ann said:


> Albume
> 
> Pare proprio che "colour carrier" non esista e non c'è dubbio che l'additivo E555 (che accompagna, nel tuo elenco, la dicitura "colour carrier") sia un antiagglomerante.
> Non puoi chiedere lumi ... alla fonte?



Contattare la suddetta ditta non è così semplice, se ci riesco e ho maggiori informazzioni vi farò sapere!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie, Albume


----------



## maxbat2002

Se devi indicarlo in etichetta, ti consiglio di far riferimento alla normativa (UE), cioè di usare il linguaggio "burocratico": supporto o veicolante per coloranti alimentari, se indicato come "colour carrier", oppure antiagglomerante, se indicato come "anti-caking"  (link).


----------



## Mary49

Ho trovato anch'io qualcosa qui: "Il silicato di alluminio e sodio è un composto prodotto chimicamente con funzione antiagglomerante, eccipiente e di supporto per aromi e coloranti". E anche qui: http://www.fas.usda.gov/gainfiles/200212/145784815.pdf"potassium alumium silicate as a food color carrier"

Sembra che un antiagglomerante svolga nel contempo la funzione di veicolante per coloranti alimentari.


----------



## Lorena1970

maxbat2002 said:


> Se devi indicarlo in etichetta, ti consiglio di far riferimento alla normativa (UE), cioè di usare il linguaggio "burocratico": supporto o veicolante per coloranti alimentari, se indicato come "colour carrier", oppure antiagglomerante, se indicato come "anti-caking"  (link).



Concordo! "veicolante" era la parola che non mi veniva!


----------



## longplay

Per 'colour carrier' ho trovato 'veicolante di colore' che non mi sembra male. Forse una stessa molecola può essere "anti-..." e veicolare un colore?


----------



## Mary49

longplay said:


> Per 'colour carrier' ho trovato 'veicolante di colore' che non mi sembra male. Forse una stessa molecola può essere "anti-..." e veicolare un colore?


Se uno si prende la briga di leggere il post #29 sembrerebbe proprio di sì...


----------



## longplay

Scusa, mi era sfuggito ! Prendila come "voto a favore di Mary 49". Del resto, credo di aver 'pescato' altrove...


----------

